# West branch muskie rook ?s



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I'm new to the muskie game. Been 3 times w only one follow on a bucktail. I'm a walleye guy that wanted a new challenge. Boy have I found it. A friend of mine is a musky guy but works to much this time of the year. He's let me borrow some of his equipment and I've purchased a bunch of my own. I trolled Saturday night and kinda shadowed the other muskie guys w no success. Any tips would be appreciated and will be kept to my ears only. 
This is what I've been doing. 
Trolled the dam area looking for bait in and around major structure. Monster shads, Lil ernies @4.0 to 4.2 mph. @65- 85 back. 
Casted weed edges and drops from the dam to the bridge w bucktails, and spinner baits,and rapalas shad.
Any pointers other than go back to walleye fishing would be appreciated before I go broke lol thanks


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I too started this year, about 6 weeks ago. I have boated 15 since then, bit my first 8 or nine trips were tough. Then finally boated a big cat and two skis in the same day. Sounds like your doing it right. Tuff shads have been really good to me. I am in Florida now but i would be willing to take you out next week if your interested. I too was a converted walleye guy. I am hooked on the musky game now. I have stricktly trolled. Deep humps have been really good.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I sent you a pm. Thanks for the reply


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I started on them last year. I fished mostly Leesville. I boated 9 in my limited time available. 7 of the 9 were caught on a 10 in black bucktail silver blades trolled. This year has been awful for me but they drained Leesville so lows last winter I think it hurt the fishing. I went to WB 2 wks ago for the 1st time about 3 hrs got 1


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the input rrand. I've been mostly focusing on casting. Going Saturday w my buddy that turned me on to this curse. Lol. Did you troll a standard casting bucktail or one of the muskie mayhem trolling bucktails that are extra heavy? What was your program? I obsess on a new hobby until I get it down.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

When is the best time for casting and what are you go to baits ,colors ect. Again I don't want no one's secret spots just like to be throwing the right baits @the right times.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

It is a double cowgirl. 1 pc of advice a must have is a lure retriever. At over 20 bucks. It ruins your day to loose 1. I made mine for about 5.00. Probably used it 20 times. Also learn how to release them. They are a delicate fish in this hot water


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Be mindful of the surface water temps. If they are showing 80 or above, then it is very dangerous to be fishing for musky. They are at extreme risk for delayed mortality when being caught during hot water temps. There is little to no dissolved oxygen in the surface water. 

Most die hard musky guys that I know are not fishing Ohio's small reservoirs right now. In fact, my buddy was on Alum Creek fishing for saugeye yesterday and said the surface temp were showing 83.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

wallydvr said:


> When is the best time for casting and what are you go to baits ,colors ect. Again I don't want no one's secret spots just like to be throwing the right baits @the right times.


That's a pretty loaded and broad question. Nothing will beat time on the water and trying different things out. Seems like the majority of the guys up there like to troll but I prefer to cast as much as possible and troll when I eat lunch, am exhausted or out of ideas, or on a body of water that is just more conducive to doing so. I've had amazing days on west branch being one of a few boats casting and tons of guys trolling by me with nothing to show for it. Shadowing what others are doing may not pay off the best for you but I understand you're new and trying to learn. There is no one lure or technique for any given time but things you can do to put the odds in your favor. In a single day I might catch a fish casting a bucktail on a shallow flat early morning then a few hours later jigging a bondy in 30ft of water and land another. I'm far from west branch but a treat when I get to visit as its probably one of the best musky lakes in the state in my opinion. Try to read as much as you can, network as the guys up there are super friendly and helpful, and just try to get on the water as much as possible to learn the lake and try things out. 

Good luck, I'm pretty much switching to other species until things cool off a bit where I'm at.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the advise. I get what your saying. Definitely a humbling species.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Be mindful of the surface water temps. If they are showing 80 or above, then it is very dangerous to be fishing for musky. They are at extreme risk for delayed mortality when being caught during hot water temps. There is little to no dissolved oxygen in the surface water.
> 
> Most die hard musky guys that I know are not fishing Ohio's small reservoirs right now. In fact, my buddy was on Alum Creek fishing for saugeye yesterday and said the surface temp were showing 83.



I agree with Critter. It's way too hot for the Muskies right now and looks like it's gonna get worse. You will kill most of the Muskies you catch. Sept.15 is usually about the time get started. Good Luck. 


Roscoe


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> I agree with Critter. It's way too hot for the Muskies right now and looks like it's gonna get worse. You will kill most of the Muskies you catch. Sept.15 is usually about the time get started. Good Luck.
> 
> Roscoe


West Branch temps were 82-84 degrees Sunday afternoon, and that was with a bunch of boats mixing and churning up the water.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Well my son and I have been focusing on milton lately. Water temp in the river had been in the high 60s to low 70s the last couple weeks. We managed to catch 2. one on a clothes pin spinners, and one on a black firetiger cow girl. His was 30.5 inches and mine was maybe 36 but got off next to the boat after a tarpon like fight. My son was shaking so bad he could barely stand up. Good memories.














thanks for all the help. We are officially obsessed.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I WARNED YOU!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Glad you found some cooler water to put one in the boat. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys are still trolling in the main lake. Herd from a guy at the milton ramp that he watched a guy at Milton a couple weeks ago catch a 50 incher and asked him to take the pic cause he was alone and the fish didn't make it. After reading all the warm water warning s we tracked down the best water to still fish. I've gained alot of respect for musky and the guys that target them in the past month. Last thing I want to do is harm one. Not worth it. The fish are smaller in the river but still a blast. Thanks for the help everyone and for putting up w my rookie questions.


----------

